# Looking for good parts source



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*several companies are not stocking much.stens only seems to stock fast moving parts. J. Thomas screws up the orders and does not pay for shipping when sending the wrong parts back. Parts tree is expensive but they are a solid company so sometimes i will use them. Any suggetions are appreciated/b]*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try, Repairclinic.com or ereplacementparts.com. I have also ordered parts from Sears.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

what is this for?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Why would you order from all these retailers instead of from your central distributor?


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Independent repair shop*

*how do i become a dealer to be able to purchase parts from a central distributor instead of buying from retail distributos? I am a independent shop with a tax id registered corp.*


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *how do i become a dealer to be able to purchase parts from a central distributor instead of buying from retail distributos? I am a independent shop with a tax id registered corp.*


Here is the link to one that may be able to help. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.oscar-wilson.com/contact.htm


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *how do i become a dealer to be able to purchase parts from a central distributor instead of buying from retail distributos? I am a independent shop with a tax id registered corp.*


and if you are looking to do it mainly without being legitimately involved with the big manufacturers and trying to obtain aftermarket parts, Rotary will set just about anybody with a pulse .. i mean Tax ID, up for their program.


----------

